# Fertile or infertile egg



## won023 (Nov 5, 2017)

My call duck has just come into lay a few weeks ago and I have some magpie drakes who seem to mate often does this egg look fertile? Thanks


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks fertile to me!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Yep! maybe you can get some Ducklings!


----------



## John WILKINS (Apr 29, 2018)

I don't know about you but I was raised to all eggs are fertile if they had a male they are fertilized but not may not start! 

I am not much for cracking open an egg it really doesn't mean much the only way to tell 100% is if it starts in an incubator


----------

